

Help Kickstart SF based Mobile fab lab/media lab for edu, art++ - iseanstevens

Imagine all the most tools from a hardware incubator, or techshop in a truck, roaming the SF Bay Area.  Big laser cutter, 3d Printers, electronics. Plus Media lab gear and robotics. Staffed by passionate, experienced creators and educators with a variety of different backgrounds. 
It’s called the Sustainable Magic Box, and we have only 8 days left to raise at least $6000 to fund our Kickstarter and make it happen. Me and my friend relocated from Boston where we were teaching two week immersive studios to high school kids. We created projects like a telepresence robot, a flying video game that moves your body with the action, and various EEG and Kinect controlled projects - All in two weeks, no prerequisites. Some of our rewards include workshops for individuals or team building, art, laser cutting time, etc. Our branding and text is admittedly rough, but please consider contributing to our kickstarter at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themagicbox.org. Hardware&#x2F;Software startup? Get in touch, we are the secret weapon that can make you way more effective.
======
iseanstevens
If you have any questions, please email i@seanstevens.com. Some applicable
links - [https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/telepresence-
robots...](https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/telepresence-robots-at-
cambridge/final-product#tab-portfolio)
[https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/arbonauts-2_robots-...](https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/arbonauts-2_robots-
at-cambridge/robo-flower-2#tab-updates)
[https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/interactive-art-
at-...](https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/studios/interactive-art-at-
cambridge/silicone-mind#tab-portfolio)

Those are some of the projects from HS students. Some we have taken further
and added to our own art -
[http://www.sustainablemagic.org](http://www.sustainablemagic.org)

Again, we know our text/branding/video are less than awesome. My Cofounder and
I agree on the "big" things, but it emerged at some point that we don't agree
at all stylistically. What we are looking for are a few curious individuals
and/or startups to take a chance on us. What we lack in polish we make up for
in experience, passion and determination. Bunnie even likes us.
[https://twitter.com/bunniestudios/status/510269089118289920](https://twitter.com/bunniestudios/status/510269089118289920)

